# ikernel.exe question / download info.



## andromeda79 (Oct 25, 2002)

I am trying to download a program that needs ikernel.exe, which had been deleted by Norton Antivirus (it mistakenly read it as a virus and deleted it), and wanted to know how to a) get around this problem and still download this program or b) find a website that will allow me to download ikernel without downloading any install shield programs. Any suggestions would be helpful. Thks.


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Welcome to TSG!

See if this helps

http://support.installshield.com/kb/view.asp?articleid=Q105097

Let us know


----------

